# Just did a complete DIY install with SeaDek.



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

That looks absolutely incredible. Teach me.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks pretty good, could you explain the process in more detail?


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

I have a DIY video I made of it. I am still finishing it up. I will post it when I am done. In short, cut the mylar template material, lay it out on your boat, use 3m blue tape to outline the mylar and draw your shapes on the blue tape. cut it out with an olfa razor knife. sand your edges and curves smooth. I then use a table router to put a cove edge on, cutting just enough to show the black and just doing the straight and outside curves. I then use a laminate trimmer to do the inside curves like in the picture. The slide show vid will be done soon. I will let you know. img][/imgimg][/imgimg][/img


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Dig the seadek...one of the better jobs I've seen.

Btw, where'd you get the yeti stickers? I've never seen that one before. I've seen the sportsman decals, but not that one.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice job on the sea deck! What kind of skiff is that?


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

Its a sundance fx17


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

The sticker is home made


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

*DAMMNNNNNNN !!!*


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome job! What year is the boat?


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

its a 2014, just picked it up 2 weeks ago


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

I've looked at these... What's the length on the trailer? What's your over all impression? Draft, speed, ride, poling... All the important stuff! It definitely looks good!


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

The trailer length is 20' I had a break away tongue put on it. It pole great and is fairly light to push with the f70. Speed tops at 39, draft when poling is about 6 to get on a plane about 10, looking to get a 4 blade cupped prop soon to make that around 8. Nice smooth dry ride.


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Its a great looking boat! Congrats!


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

img][/img


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow! Youve got some skill with the sea deck!


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

That thing looks awesome. Great job!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

What's the status on the how to video?  Also, if you don't mind sharing, how much did the whole project run you out the door? Got me thinking about doing something similar to my boat...


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

Here is the video. img][/img


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Props as well. I am also sersiouly looking at that skiff. From the pictures it is hard to tell but is that the black hull? Did you buy it from the dealer in Sanford? What was your impression of them?


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

Yes I bought it from Phil Rothrock in Sanford. Great to deal with, if your interested let me know there are a few things you shoulld look for that I had the manufacturer change out for me. They made it right for me but it took a few phone calls. The boat gives a nice dry ride and gets pretty skinny. I had the motor raised 1 more hole on the jack plate which is where it needs to be. It will pole in 6" and run in a little more. You'll get about 38 mph. You will need 9-10 to get up on a plane. more than enough room and after looking at many more expensive boats this one gave me the most room out of the 17'ers. Nice large deck. The one drawback as with almost all smaller flats boats is the dry storage area, could use some more!!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

excellant.


----------

